# Anyone every do any wind tunnel testing of any RC car



## hitman1965 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would like to hear any results as this is one of my specialty. Would love to hear everyones inputs.


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm sure the major manufacturers(or at least the ones that manufacture bodies) have this sort of thing to measure downforce, drag, etc. but i have never seen an individual person do that sort of thing


----------



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

Bolink used to advertise that they wind tunnel tested their NASCAR bodies.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

An outfit called "HobbyLabs" did extensive wind tunnel testing for a magazine which is no longer in print... They tested different oval bodies and tested for effects of body "rake", rear bumper area in/out, etc... Very informative, but I think their website is "gone" now...


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

HEY! I found their website is still around...

http://members.aol.com/hobbylabs/index.html

Scroll down to "aerodynamic basics", etc. on the home page...


----------



## hitman1965 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Very Interesting*

They did some interesting work. I would love to chat with them. Where I work they have a 1/8 scale tunnel of there full scale tunnel at the same location. The full scale is large enought to get a Semi in the test section and the 1/8 scale version sets in the hangar that is attached to the tunnel. It is very cool but I have talked to the engineers there and they said they just dont have the equipment to measure RC with enought detail to make it worth while. 

I have witnessed many test in the full scale tunnel with many different vehicals but I find these guys work very interesting. Thanks for the heads up.

Shawn


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

A couple of guys on tha Swouthwest tour forum know alot about aero. If you can get them to part with the info. lol But give it a try. 
http://www.southwesttour.com/ovaltalk/viewtopic.php?id=3&t_id=233


----------

